# CANCELLED Long Reef Wall by Night - 23/11



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I have been advised to try the wall at night if I want to tempt a knobby on the sps. Looking for company for this one. Also given the results on the weekend came around high tide, I would be looking to time it for when high tide is an hour or so after dark.

Edit Friday 23 November. Launch at 7:30PM sharp (will be there around 7:10). PFDs and lights mandatory.

Note that there are reports of large numbers of sharks in the vicinity. Apparently getting into the schools of trevally. However, I haven't seen the trevors for a few weeks. Amongst these reports are some of a Great White in the area. Don't claim I didn't warn you!!!!


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Foolhardy, yes. 
Dangerous, yes. 
Inadvisable, yes. 
Well, it ticks all the boxes, that's a big yes from me.

Michael, size doesn't matter (or so I'm told).


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

how far out is the wall dave?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Paddle is 2km from the beach and less than 1km from the point. Water depth is 8-25m, with a very steep drop off in places (might be why its called the wall). The reef is very snaggy - I have been snagged numerous times when letting a placcy rest over the reef. Sandy bottom in the deeper water.

Target species will be snapper, but there are kings and possibly mulloway. A guy I spoke to on Saturday who'd been fishing the night before said it was almost impossible to get his baits past the trevally to get to the good fish, though that wasn't my experience on the day. Plenty of yakkas and pike over the reef and the usual suspects on the bottom. Sweep and jackets as well


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

I have never fished long reef at all, let alone by night, but it sounds good.

Put me down as a yes, but I would prefer to launch pre-dusk if possible so I can get a feel for the area in the light.


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

OOhhhh is this a dare or what??!!

Better make sure we have some lights on, there is a bit of big fast boat traffic this time of year out there :shock: and they come close enough in daylight don't they Dave?

A great chance to try the glowing SP's!

N,N,N,Nervously in,n,n,n.


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

As I was drifting off last night I was thinking of all the bite offs I've had fishing Narrabeen Beach in the evenings lately... Lots..

Might need to take some wire too, then again, they can have it!


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Dean, yes I'd be looking at a daylight launch so we get a good look at the conditions, especially how the waves are travelling over the shallow reef. That'd mean something like a 7:30pm launch for a high tide around 9pm



fisherdan said:


> As I was drifting off last night I was thinking of all the bite offs I've had fishing Narrabeen Beach in the evenings lately... Lots..
> 
> Might need to take some wire too, then again, they can have it!


Dan, lures only for me so I don't expect to hook any biteys


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

this sounds like the kind of idiocy I would travel for :lol: if you pick a night after 20/11 I'll do it, got a business trip until then.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Details set for Friday. Please read the original post


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Oh man this one looks like fun! I will however be looking after the kids as the wife is going to the opera 

Any volunteers to torch the Opera House between now and Friday morning :shock:

Have fun out there and take plenty of pics.

JT


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

JT said:


> Oh man this one looks like fun! I will however be looking after the kids as the wife is going to the opera
> 
> Any volunteers to torch the Opera House between now and Friday morning :shock:
> 
> ...


Don't be precipitate John. Weather forecast is quite unfavourable at the moment


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

I was just speaking to my "Mate" at the Mona vale tackle shop (sports store) and he told me about a regular spear fisho customer comming in from Longy this morning with a 13.5 kg Kingy, said there were schools the same size all around there :shock:


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

fisherdan said:


> I was just speaking to my "Mate" at the Mona vale tackle shop (sports store) and he told me about a regular spear fisho customer comming in from Longy this morning with a 13.5 kg Kingy, said there were schools the same size all around there :shock:


I wouldn't be suprised... the large amounts of bait schools I sounded on the weekend means there is pleanty of food... the Kingies unfortunately didn't show themselves


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

From what I gathered they were closer to the point than the wall.


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Friday Outlook: Wind: S/SW 25/33 knots.

C'MON! ease of just a little.. PLEEEASSSEEE!!


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

fisherdan said:


> Friday Outlook: Wind: S/SW 25/33 knots.
> 
> C'MON! ease of just a little.. PLEEEASSSEEE!!


If it doesn't improve, I might launch from Roseville and try jigging out the front of Sugarloaf bay


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Forecast is for 2-3m seas and 20+ knot wind. I'm cancelling


----------

